# help identify these



## linden (Sep 15, 2008)

h t t p://picasaweb.google.com/outsidelinden/91408_shrroming#

My girlfriend and I are trying to learn about mushrooms and need some help in proper identification. These were found in Northern Oakland County. Any help is appreciated!!

Thanks!!


----------



## linden (Sep 15, 2008)

take out the spaces between http - the thread wouldn't let me post a link.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

get a mushroom book by a guy named Smith. It should be the mushroomers bible.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Here's your link Linden.

http://picasaweb.google.com/outsidelinden/91408_shrroming

You have a few varieties of puffballs that 
are edible in your pictures as long as they 
are pure white on the inside and are an easy id.
The giant puffballs looks like the slugs 
have been chowing on already. lol

I'd recommend the Audubon as a good first book.
Great pictures,good keys and lists the lookalikes.

http://www.amazon.com/National-Audubon-Society-American-Mushrooms/dp/0394519922

mike


----------



## Ladygill (Dec 28, 2002)

I agree Michigan Mike that the Audubon is a good first book. It is very important to be able to correctly identify all mushrooms. My Mother picked the wrong puff balls and she was hospitalized and they thought she would pass away as her kidneys began shutting down. I was about 10 years old at the time and fortunately she did survive. To this day I will not eat a wild mushroom without making the proper identification. I do stay away from puff balls all together.



Michigan Mike said:


> Here's your link Linden.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/outsidelinden/91408_shrroming
> 
> ...


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Ladygill said:


> I agree Michigan Mike that the Audubon is a good first book. It is very important to be able to correctly identify all mushrooms. My Mother picked the wrong puff balls and she was hospitalized and they thought she would pass away as her kidneys began shutting down. I was about 10 years old at the time and fortunately she did survive. To this day I will not eat a wild mushroom without making the proper identification. I do stay away from puff balls all together.


Wow Ladygill, I'm glad she made it and you make a very good point
about positively IDing all shrooms.
Smaller puffballs can sometimes be mistaken for a deadly amanita
in it's button stage and that may have been what happened.
This is a good read on them.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/puffballs.html

mike


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

picked or ate? I haven't heard of people dying from simply picking the wrong shroom but often thought it could be possible. 

I counted 12 different varieties of wild mushrooms last weekend.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Wow Ladygill, I'm glad she made it and you make a very good point
> about positively IDing all shrooms.
> Smaller puffballs can sometimes be mistaken for a deadly amanita
> in it's button stage and that may have been what happened.
> ...


 I was going to say the same thing. At first I was thinking it could have been a pigskin earthball, but even though that's poisonous I don't think that would shut your kidneys down. That sounds like the Amatoxins that are found in certain Amanita mushrooms, and the Galerina. I'm glad she made it and as a safety rule. With all puffballs it's a good idea to slice them in the middle on each one before you eat it. If it's got gills inside. Definitely not good.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

We are off to the library tomorrow but thought I woul ask you guys if you knew what this was. Hubby found it while harvesting shaggy manes in the front yard today.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Anyone? The book we need at the library has to come from a different one and wont be in for a few days yet


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi WK
Not a clue what that one is.
There are several thousand types of mushrooms in North America
alone and some are not even identified yet.
There is plenty of online resources that you can use until
your book comes and here is just a couple.


http://www.mushroomthejournal.com/arcade/keys/AudubonFrame.html
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/major_groups.html

mike


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Mike. hubby is back out now picking more shaggy's


----------



## B Umbellus (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know what it is but would be wary. The photos don't offer any scale, nice to include a pop can, dollar bill or something like that. 

It may be an older death angel. I can't see very well but it looks like there might be part of an old veil just below the cap.
h t t p://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/sept97.html


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Looks like the ones I see a lot growing is yards and parks, usually around maple trees. 

Often the caps concave into a bowl shape. 

I have tried to ID these before (white spore print, woody stem with a deep root in the ground) and believe I know what they are but can't remember the name. They smell good, but I am not 100% positive on the ID so I haven't tried to eat them.


----------

